
How to Make a Conference Pay Off - newsit
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/03/16/how-to-make-a-conference-pay-off/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Webworkerdaily+%28WebWorkerDaily%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
rubyrescue
Oddly, this leaves out the most important way to make a conference pay off -
meet lots of people face-to-face, and follow up when the conference is over...

